# Wobbly Rat



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Somethings wrong with Ducky. He has been fine and had no problems with him as along as ive had him but then tonight he has started to wobble and doesnt seem very steady on his feet. He has been trying to clean himself and falls backwords. Ducky will be 16 month this month so hes not old. He is booked in for the vets tomorrow at 6 so fingers crossed its not to serious....


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw fingers crossed, it's awfull when they are sick and they can't tell you what is wrong with them :frown: Ler us know how you get on x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow you are going through tough times at the mo! I am sorry hun...hopefully he is OK! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Wow you are going through tough times at the mo! I am sorry hun...hopefully he is OK! xx


Yup and I have more to come as I took on a litter of 9 that will all turn 2 this year.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

he may have an ear infection causing his balance to be off.

how is with holding foods and climbing?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I am very sad to be writing this but sadly Ducky past away while I was out this morning:frown:. I believe that he had had a stroke and thats what was wrong with him:frown:. Sorry I cannot write anymore at this time.....


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh flipping heck hun!!! I am so sorry!!!!!!!!!! Sending bucket load of cyber hugs!! Bless you!!! RIP little Ducky!


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry for ur loss 
R.I.P. Ducky...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm really sorry to read this Petitepuppet, I am really sorry for your loss and send you hugs. Run free Ducky, have fun being back with Puffin xx


----------

